# Float-n-Fly jigs



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Started making variations of FNF jigs a few years ago to save a coupla bucks and try some patterns I couldn't find from anywhere.

Trying some light brown (peanut butter color) duck this year:










Also made a few variations with some trout highlights (Dale Hollow is LOADED with trout, and it can be a very productive pattern on cranks/hair jigs)










Probably not the best looking jigs you've seen, and I'm sure they PALE in comparison to the detail a lot of guys on here put into their cranks and such, which are in a different league. I guess the draw for me is, catching a smallmouth on something I created. Ads a little pride to the whole event


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are pretty nice...
They look awfully fishy too me.
Whats the materails/feathers you used???
I might have to make some of those up for trout?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice lookin' feather jigs, Shakedown. I wouldn't hesitate to use them, specially once they've been doped! Plain brown was our best producer last week. Bet you're counting the hours now...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rodman, those are great. 

Do you use them on Lake Erie? I've read about guys slaughtering the smallies up there using them.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Counting the hours, and losing sleep. It's bad enough, that Duane and I dope em up and sink em in glasses full of water to verify the action before they ever make it to the hollow 

vc...I've tried FNF on Erie once with no pull downs. Much easier to fish a smaller jig for suspending fish when you can see structure, like we do in TN.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Counting the hours, and losing sleep. It's bad enough, that Duane and I dope em up and sink em in glasses full of water to verify the action before they ever make it to the hollow
> 
> I did something very similar this winter - I made my own FNF bobbers (modified styrofoam bobbers). I attached a jig and floated them in the kitchen sink to make sure they worked properly. Wife thought I had absolutely lost it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what is the fly dope and what does it do?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The steelies would go nuts for those! I like the browns in jigs. It is probably my top choice. Nice job!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ahhh, the infamous "STILLBORN DUCK" rears it's ugly head!!!

Now THAT was a good trip....!$


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Carl, that's when "The Paw" was born 

Fly dope = vaseline and garlic. Used to give the fly some scent, but more importantly it slicks the feathers down so that tiny jig darts around the water. Gives it about as close to a minnow/baitfish profile as you can get.

Joe...how'd those floats you modded work out? Sounds like guys have been throwin a 15-18 foot leader lately. Now THAT's gotta be rough to cast.


----------

